# Lazy Boy Rocker Recliner Pitch Adjustment



## jfelderh (Apr 13, 2020)

My lazyboy rocker/recliner keeps my feet to high (pitch). I need to adjust this recliner to have my feet touch the ground. I watched You Tube, and it said on some recliners there is a cam that can turned to put your feet closer to the ground. My recliner does not have this cam. The springs are attached to the wood under the recliner to the wood. It is in a fixed position and does not adjust. I'm looking for a "metal" type of shim that can be put into the spring. This metal shim has a "screw" that you can adjust to open up the spring in the back of the spring, and this will lower the front of the chair. I think some on automobile springs they have this, but my spring in only about 2 inches in diameter. Can anyone help me out? Thanks


----------



## SpywareDr (Mar 31, 2014)

https://www.lazyboyreclinersonline....feet-dont-touch-floor-and-leans-too-far-back/


----------



## tyleroliverio69 (Oct 20, 2020)

Hello I have the same rocker recliner all wood same as yours as you'll see closest to the floor all the way on the bottom of the springs there's three star bolts and you can either move them all forward or all backward it's the same concept but simpler and you will want to put something in between the Springs when you move them so they do not retract same concept as the you tube videos on the cheap metal frame hope this helps i made this account to help you because i no it SUCKS a 1k chair not comfy good luck


----------



## JBB3 (Mar 3, 2021)

Spyware DR - That information is inaccurate and doesn't apply to LazyBoy recliners


----------



## JBB3 (Mar 3, 2021)

tyleroliverio69 said:


> Hello I have the same rocker recliner all wood same as yours as you'll see closest to the floor all the way on the bottom of the springs there's three star bolts and you can either move them all forward or all backward it's the same concept but simpler and you will want to put something in between the Springs when you move them so they do not retract same concept as the you tube videos on the cheap metal frame hope this helps i made this account to help you because i no it SUCKS a 1k chair not comfy good luck


Any suggestions on how far to move them forward or backward? Seriously stupid design on a chair costing $2K


----------



## faith (Mar 23, 2001)

JBB3 said:


> Any suggestions on how far to move them forward or backward? Seriously stupid design on a chair costing $2K






This guy has a good channel about all things la-z-boy. He does say that moving the holes doesn't give much of an effect.


----------

